# Kein Zeilenumbruch in div-Tag mit Images



## theflash (3. August 2004)

Also ich hab ein div, in dem sich mehrere Bilder befinden.  Die overflow-Eigenschaft habe ich auf "auto" gestellt. Die Bilder sind alle zusammen breiter  als der div-tag. Ich möchte, dass nun ein horizontaler Scrollbalken erscheint. Jedoch werden die Bilder untereinander angezeigt. Wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. August 2004)

<nobr> verhindert Zeilenumbrüche(ist allerdings kein gültiges HTML)


----------



## theflash (3. August 2004)

Gibts auch noch ne Möglichkeit, so dass das der Validator nimmt?


----------



## King Euro (3. August 2004)

Was passiert denn, wenn du dem div eine feste höhe gibst?


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. August 2004)

> Gibts auch noch ne Möglichkeit, so dass das der Validator nimmt?


Jo....

Verpacke alle Bilder in <pre>-Tags.....dabei müssen die Bilder im Quelltext aber alle in einer Zeile stehen.


----------



## Quaese (3. August 2004)

Hi,

hast Du es schon mit der CSS-Eigenschaft *white-space* versucht?

```
style="white-space: nowrap;"
```
Obige Definition in den Div-Container, der die Bilder enthält.

Konnte das nur im IE testen, dort funktioniert das jedoch problemlos.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## theflash (4. August 2004)

white-space funktioniert perfekt, thx.


----------

